# Is There An Order I Can Get To Keep A Dangerous Person Away?



## heretohelp (15 Feb 2009)

Hi 
I am in a predicament . There is a person who has harrassed me constantly for 8 years. I am at my wits end today after another lengthy duration of harrassment. This person contacted me to accuse me of follwing them around!
Yet was able to tell me they had seen me in 4 different places in the last two weeks. I am scared now this person is following me, They also told me about my computer history! Please can someone help, i cant put up with this anymore, Over the years i have contacted the gardai , made over 8 statements and each time they said they would investigate, they investigated it twice and then said this person made counter accusations and cautioned ME!!!
I am pregnant, and cannot deal with this anymore , i am trying to find out if there is anything i can do to keep this person away, ANY advice would be greatly appreciated . Sorry for the long Post.


----------



## j26 (15 Feb 2009)

Are you married to this person, or have you lived together in the recent past?  It will make a difference as to the type of approach you should take.

In any event, if you consider the person dangerous you should report it to the Gardai without delay.


----------



## heretohelp (15 Feb 2009)

j26 said:


> Are you married to this person, or have you lived together in the recent past? It will make a difference as to the type of approach you should take.
> 
> In any event, if you consider the person dangerous you should report it to the Gardai without delay.


 No relation at all, she is the ex partner of my husband ,


----------



## stephen1381 (15 Feb 2009)

Talk to a solicitor to try obtain a barring order. Call the Guards everytime there is an incident so they are aware of everything. Best of luck.


----------



## heretohelp (15 Feb 2009)

stephen1381 said:


> Talk to a solicitor to try obtain a barring order. Call the Guards everytime there is an incident so they are aware of everything. Best of luck.


 Thanks, seems like there is no light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Chocks away (15 Feb 2009)

How about a small camera in your handbag or a 'voice activated' tape recorder. What has your husband done to alleviate the problem?


----------



## j26 (15 Feb 2009)

stephen1381 said:


> Talk to a solicitor to try obtain a barring order. Call the Guards everytime there is an incident so they are aware of everything. Best of luck.



A barring (or safety) order is not available to the OP - they would need to be married or cohabiting for a considerable period.  The only legal remedy might be an injunction (which would not be cheap)

OP, you should seek legal advice as to what you can do, but do report any incidents to the gardai - it builds up evidence to support you if you need to go down the legal route.


----------



## heretohelp (15 Feb 2009)

j26 said:


> A barring (or safety) order is not available to the OP - they would need to be married or cohabiting for a considerable period. The only legal remedy might be an injunction (which would not be cheap)
> 
> OP, you should seek legal advice as to what you can do, but do report any incidents to the gardai - it builds up evidence to support you if you need to go down the legal route.


 He contacts her to tell her to cease contact , she laughs down the phone, puts her number on private and phones calling me the W word, over and over. She dated a guard , so has told her she is untouchable . 
We have sen three solicitors letters to tell her to cease all contact and stop the harrassment. as soon as she gets the letter she texts or phones saying juvenile things such as haha etc so childish. Seems to be above the law, how can i go about an injunction ?


----------



## Smashbox (15 Feb 2009)

Have you spoken to your local Gardai? They should have been your first port of call.

If not, set up a meeting immediatly.


----------



## heretohelp (15 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Have you spoken to your local Gardai? They should have been your first port of call.
> 
> If not, set up a meeting immediatly.


 i did, this evening , was told to make another statement , then they will go and talk to her . Dont see the point, this lady kicked my door in two weeks ago, they wouldnt even call to the house.


----------



## Smashbox (15 Feb 2009)

Can you take it to the main station? I would keep hounding the police until they do something. I know where I live, if I telephone the Gardai they will be down to my workplace within 5 minutes. If they weren't, I would simply keep calling.


----------



## heretohelp (15 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Can you take it to the main station? I would keep hounding the police until they do something. I know where I live, if I telephone the Gardai they will be down to my workplace within 5 minutes. If they weren't, I would simply keep calling.


 i live in a town, population of about 13 thousand. The door kicking happened twice, once  a few weeks back the other last year. I phoned the guards they said technically she was doing nothing wrong!!!!


----------



## Brianne (15 Feb 2009)

Sorry to hear about your predicament. I would keep a diary of events. I would change my number and go ex directory if at all possible. If not I would screen my calls and put in a place a system with friends. Eg. three rings and ring off, then ring again. If you feel that you are being ignored by the Gardai, I would write to the local Superintendant and ask for an interview to discuss the situation. I would think that at this stage , you might need to get a solicitor yourself who could then write to her solicitor. I would also think about installing cctv in my home if I felt threatened. I would take this type of behaviour very seriously.


----------



## j26 (15 Feb 2009)

heretohelp said:


> i live in a town, population of about 13 thousand. The door kicking happened twice, once  a few weeks back the other last year. I phoned the guards they said technically she was doing nothing wrong!!!!



Failure to investigate criminal damage?  Sounds odd.  

Have you asked the Super why it's not being investigated?


----------



## heretohelp (15 Feb 2009)

i know , very odd , on the occasion last year she kicked the door repeatedly then got into her car and sat outside for an hour looking in my sitting room window. i phoned the garai and they said as she wasnt at that time kickingthe door she was doing nothing wrong and they couldnt do anything about her sitting outside my house as this isnt an offence. Would the super do anything ? i did install a false camera, andshe actually stood at the door on one occasion looking up at the camera screaming , she obviously assumed it was real and that i was watching it from inside. I was only able to see her through the blinds but it just showed that had it been real she still wasnt afraid of being caight on camera!


----------



## bond-007 (16 Feb 2009)

She sounds like a real piece of work. You have my sympathies. 

I would be getting an injunction against her ASAP. At least then you can have her imprisoned for failing to obey the injunction. 

I would be also asking the Superintendent why they are ignoring your reports of harassment and criminal damage. Advise him if you don't get a satisfactory answer you will complain formally to GSOC.


----------



## heretohelp (16 Feb 2009)

bond-007 said:


> She sounds like a real piece of work. You have my sympathies.
> 
> I would be getting an injunction against her ASAP. At least then you can have her imprisoned for failing to obey the injunction.
> 
> I would be also asking the Superintendent why they are ignoring your reports of harassment and criminal damage. Advise him if you don't get a satisfactory answer you will complain formally to GSOC.


 Thanks, im so fed up and down with it all. It just seems never ending and its almost like the gardai are afraid to confront her. Any idea on how i can get an injunction


----------



## bond-007 (16 Feb 2009)

See a solicitor ASAP. They will draft all the necessary papers for you. I would also instruct the solicitor not to bother writing to her to warn her of the injunction application as you said earlier solicitors letters only get her going more. Let her find out when she receives the registered letter containing the summons.


----------



## heretohelp (16 Feb 2009)

bond-007 said:


> See a solicitor ASAP. They will draft all the necessary papers for you. I would also instruct the solicitor not to bother writing to her to warn her of the injunction application as you said earlier solicitors letters only get her going more. Let her find out when she receives the registered letter containing the summons.


 Thanks , i will get  onto it first thing . Heres hoping!!


----------



## heretohelp (5 Mar 2009)

Just an update, contacted my solicitor who initially thought they could do something about getting an injunction but then said that unless i am in danger of my life that it would be very  difficult to get. To me i am in danger, as this person tells me where ive been and when and tried to push me down a stairs with my new born in my arms but thats another story!
Anyway, i did have a small break from the harrassment for a few weeks but it resumed yesterday with angry text messages and phone calls. I ended up the doctors with the stress, and will be admitted to hospital today if things dont get better but its all due to stress and it seems ive hit a wall and this can just continue ? This person is afraid of nothing or no one and im fed up with the whole sorry situation.


----------



## alaskaonline (5 Mar 2009)

i can't believe a person can actually do such things and get away with it. you certainly have my sympathies!
did your solicitor explains to you what is defined as "dangerous" by irish law? considering the length of time this has been going on, it cannot be put down as "harmless".
i would keep chasing the gards and solicitor until they find a suitable solution for you. otherwise, consider going to the media. they will love such a story highlighting another crack in this system to protect the good citizens.


----------



## jhegarty (5 Mar 2009)

Next time she starts to kick your door down call 999 and say someone is breaking into your house.

If they don't do anything then it's time for a complaint to the ombudsman.


----------



## Jane Doe (6 Mar 2009)

jhegarty said:


> Next time she starts to kick your door down call 999 and say someone is breaking into your house.
> 
> If they don't do anything then it's time for a complaint to the ombudsman.


long before now i would have gone over the local cops heads and to the garda hq if needed.untouchable my ass


----------

